# Major H. Franklyn "Frank" Wright (ret'd), 1933-2011



## The Bread Guy (18 Mar 2011)

From:  http://www.chroniclejournal.com/obituaries/wright/major-h-franklyn-frank





> Frank Wright, who was born on March 3, 1933, passed away quietly at the age of 77 years on the morning of Monday, February 28, 2011 in St. Joseph's Hospice Care Group, Thunder Bay after a brief illness .... During his military career in the Army Reserve, Frank obtained the field rank of Major in the Lake Superior Scottish Regiment. After retiring from the Regiment, Frank became a member of the LSSR Senate which he held until his passing .... He was a member of the Royal Canadian Legion, Port Arthur Branch #5 and a former Grand Prior of Canada with the St. Stanislos Society as well as a Mason with the Elliot Lake Chapter .... Funeral Services for the late Major H. Franklyn Wright will be held on Saturday, March 19, 2011 at 11:00AM with family and friends gathering in St. John the Evangelist Anglican Church, 226 Pearl Street. The Royal Canadian Legion, Port Arthur Branch #5 will hold a Legion Memorial Service following the funeral service. Cremation has taken place and final interment will be held at a later date in Gananoque, Ontario. Everest Funeral Chapel, 299 Waverley Street at Algoma in care of arrangements.


----------

